# what WDH would you recommend



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been looking at hitch setups and am wondering which type is the best or what others prefer. 

the friction type looks like it is a good setup but a couple people said they like the dual cam system then there is another type. so many styles and no reviews to read on them.


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

I purchased a E2 hitch this year and like it. I's a WDH with Anti- Sway. I like it since you can back -up with the bars in place, plus no extra ad ons like when using WDH and anti- sway bar. It cost more but worth it. I know their are more expensive hitches but couldn't justify spending the money on a cam system. I picked up the complete system with an adjustable shank for under 500.00 be aware some hitches do not include shank and that alone can add over a hundred dollars.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a 801 to 1,000 lb rated "Husky" WD hitch (about $250) - I no longer have the trailer, but I kept the hardware. This means it can support a tongue weight of a trailer up to 10,000 lbs (assuming tongue weight is at 10%). I then had to purchase a separate friction type anti-sway bar friction type (about $75). The major drawback is that you cannot back up with this anti-sway bar in place and must it be removed (get out of the truck to do it) and removed temporarily - just don't forget to put it back on. I did that once, had lots of sway when underway, then remembered I just needed the anti-sway bar problem solved. I NEVER tried to back up with the thing on, whew!

If you want the dual cam type which means you can drive forwards or backwards at will, then this the choice you want. What I recall at the time the price difference was so high I opted for the less convenient friction bar since I always stopped and left the truck to check where I was backing when I got to the campground and when just stopping, ALWAYS picked a place to park where I did not have to back up. I lived just fine with the inconvenience. But then bought a fifth wheel so I didn't have to worry about it too long.

As long as the WDH meets or exceeds the ratings, and you use it correctly, you should be fine. Worked for me.

Besides E2, and my Husky, my brother in law used Reese and it did just as well as the others and he also used an aftermarket anti-sway friction bar. The key is measuring correctly and hitching up correctly.

All reviews will say they work great. It's about what you are willing to pay for the extra features. The basics worked great for us, but I've never towed more than 10,000lbs at the bumper. More weight than that, which means a pricier and larger trailer, then I might opt for the higher end WDH. But since I started towing 5ers, I won't go back to TT unless I'm helping someone move one.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you the info, since you cannot backup with a friction type I won't be buying one of those setups. 

from what I have found so far I don't mind spending a little more for the dual cam system. safety first.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Good choice for you.... Just get one that matches the rating of the tow vehicle. You might have a light trailer now, but if you decide to upgrade the trailer you won't have to buy another WDH. After all, you shouldn't be buying more trailer than your truck can tow and there isn't anything wrong with having a 10,000 lb WDH if only towing a 6,000 lb trailer. You can always over do the rating of the WDH, but you can't overdo the tow vehicle ratings. The trailer MUST fit those ratings and having some margin is nice.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

artmart, that is exactly what I plan to do. to some buying a hitch with a higher rating is overkill but as you said I won't have to buy another in the future.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It's not overkill, it's called "extra margin".... 

Overkill is the Semi Tractor pulling a popup trailer. I saw this once and hope it was a "transport" job. That was the funniest looking rig combo I ever saw in person.

I hope you post your solution!


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

semi tractor hauling a popup.....I bet that was a spring buster :rotflmao1:

I will post eventually of what I decide to get but right now I am cooling my heels so to speak about buying right now. I am thinking more level headed and weighing all options, cost, ect, ect. 

we have always wanted a camper and I will be receiving a decent amount of money soon so I got a bit over excited about buying a camper that I almost bought one and learned I would have payed too much. 

as they say money burns a hole in your pocket and it almost BIT me. well I want to be sensible about it. buy a camper that suits our needs and wants and invest any money left. I think we can get a nice camper for around 15,000 that we will be happy with for years to come. 

room for us to walk around and 2 labs snoozing on the floor is a MUST.


----------

